# Bad boating accident near Ripley Ohio 2 fishermen missing



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

Speed boat collided with a pontoon last night, the fishermen in the pontoon have not been found yet...

https://www.wcpo.com/news/local-new...search-for-victims-after-boat-crash-in-ripley



on my home lake the regulation is once the pole lights on the dam come on the lake is no wake... I used to fish the river at night when I was a younger man, and I never ran fast at night just for fear of debris in the river...was wandering for those who still fish the ohio river at night is there an after dark speed limit? I tried to find something on the internet without luck.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

That’s a bad, sad situation. I know Caesar Creek has a 10 mph speed limit from dusk to dawn but it gets ignored often.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not sure of a speed limit but I know it's not no wake . Neither is lake Erie . 

Only aces I've seen that are idle speed after dark are state park lakes and mwcd lakes


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I heard on the news that the toon may have not had any lights on. 
I've been on the river before at night and have seen people out there with no light and then turn them on just before you come up on them. Pretty stupid in my opinion.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, it is very stupid, and illegal, to not have your white anchor light on if you're not underway. All due respect to those who passed away, God bless their souls. People turn them off to help keep the mosquitoes down and because the light messes up their night vision. Not worth it, though.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I heard the toon did have lights on.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Carpn said:


> I'm not sure of a speed limit but I know it's not no wake . Neither is lake Erie .


no wake speed on lake erie from miles offshore at night. you have to be kidding... of course we do throttle back somewhat.

some days it is a necessary evil that you must run in the dark on erie - either going out early or coming home late. you just pray others have their running lights on and that you are lucky and can see any big objects in the water.

"headlights" on a boat at speed are a negative IMO as they actually make it difficult to see others with their running lights on. they also cause tunnel vision where you can only see shortly ahead where lights project. i have large LED auto racing lights on the hardtop and a search light on the bow - really only useful at slow speed in marina. I had hoped the LEDs would work as well on the boat as they do offroad racing. they do not...

next for me is a FLIR night vision thermal for boat. a little pricey though.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope you didn't think I was saying boats couldn't be run on plan after dark .
Erie is a daisy compared to many of the places I've operated a boat at night. Louisiana coastal marshes and expansive Texas resivours with boat lanes carved into standing timber don't have any restrictions.

I was just pointing out a couple of the locations where I've seen speed restrictions which are Ohio State parks and MWCD lake .

Places that fall under Coast Guard jurisdiction don't usually have a speed restrictions.

People need to follow the rules , whatever they may be . And I'll add that alcohol and not wearing a PFD are the largest factor in boating fatalities . 

I feel bad for the families affected . I just hope people can learn from whatever contributed to each boating acciident and hopefully avoid a future accident


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

For years I fished the Ohio at night putting in at Ross, Kentucky and fishing about five miles upstream at Beckjord Power Plant. Coming back I never ran with my lights on. Visibility is 1000% better that way. With the lights on you can barely see beyond the front of your boat. Without them, I could spot a barge miles away, when others couldn't see them at all, although occasionally one would hit me with their flood light if I showed up on his radar. I never had a close call with a pleasure boater nor a barge in all of those years on the Ohio. Actually,for me it was the safest, most efficient way to travel the river at night.

With that said, I was nearly run over by a pleasure boater in Canada, while trolling for walleye at night. I didn't have an anchor light on - Shame on me!!! I did have our front red/green lights lit, but I guess he didn't see me, since he was coming up on me from behind. Talk about locking the barn door after the fact, I now always make a point of it to use the rear light when trolling at night..


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

if your all around white light bothers your eyes. get a tall light staff and put a lid from a large coffee can on the pole close to the light. that will prevent it from shining downward into the boat. works great...


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

If the boat is moving all lights are supposed to be on front an rear lmfao


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

privateer said:


> if your all around white light bothers your eyes. get a tall light staff and put a lid from a large coffee can on the pole close to the light. that will prevent it from shining downward into the boat. works great...


Sounds like a good idea, but I still wonder about the legality of it if a wildlife officer were to see it and take issue, or God forbid something were to happen. Full disclosure, I had a piece of tape over the front side of my white light for years to cut down on the glare. I always felt uncomfortable with it for the reasons above and no longer do that.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Ive been night fishing on Erie in the fall for about 8 years and had a few close calls. One was actually a power boat like the one in the article came with 30ft of us trolling and no light at all running close to full speed. The. Last year during the brawl some guy was coming into 72nd at speed with no lights on and almost hit us. I looked to my dad and said “where is that harbor patrol boat when you need them”. We turned around to watch the boat go by and there said the patrol boat. Wonder how that convo went... Im wondering how bad it’s going to be this fall with everyone and their brother buying boats this year and the brawl getting so big.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Pretty simple rule.....must have lights on in the dark....lots of excuses and reasons......save your loved ones a funeral.....just saying.....


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

The linked article above clearly states that witnesses said the pontoon had lights on.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

bbsoup said:


> Sounds like a good idea, but I still wonder about the legality of it if a wildlife officer were to see it and take issue, or God forbid something were to happen. Full disclosure, I had a piece of tape over the front side of my white light for years to cut down on the glare. I always felt uncomfortable with it for the reasons above and no longer do that.


it does not affect the light from projecting out. it simply blocks the near light from shining down on your deck. it does not block any light from off your boat. i have tested it myself from off the boat. try it yourself if you can't visualize this.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

privateer said:


> it does not affect the light from projecting out. it simply blocks the near light from shining down on your deck. it does not block any light from off your boat. i have tested it myself from off the boat. try it yourself if you can't visualize this.


No, I believe you. I do think it's a good idea and agree that the only light blocked would probably be the small cone shaped area between the light and the deck of your boat-perfect! But you never know if an officer is going to look at it that way. He could be a d**k and give you a ticket just because he can, if he spots it. And an insurance company could deny coverage....just because they can. Same deal. It really wouldn't hurt a thing, I agree.

BTW, apologies for contributing to the hijacking here. Also, I think we're aware the unfortunate pontoon had his light on.


----------

